# Solved: pixma scanner



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

I recently istalled a canon pixma e 461 on my laptop and everything was working fine until I install Win 10. Now I get message saying no scanner installed, although the printer works fine,
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7989 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -325 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 336651 MB; E: Total - 99 MB, Free - 25 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1425
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing you have a *HP Pavilion dv6* series laptop.

There should be a dash and additional characters after *dv6* that comprises its complete model number.

Advise what the complete model number on it is.

Also advise what the exact part/product number(P/N) on it is.

Once your laptop is correctly identified and we can locate its support site, we can better help you.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Here is the support site for the *Canon PIXMA E461 All-In-One* printer.

I doubt very seriously that it has a software driver for Windows 10, so it's probably using a generic driver that came as part of the upgrade process.

That means it'll have limited function and will not have all the functions it previously had.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

It walkd like a pavillion and talks like a pavilion but I bought it in Colombia and it is called a HP G42


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

It walks like a Pavillion and talks like a Pavillion but I bought the machine in Colombia and here it is a G 42


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There should be a dash and additional characters after *G42* which comprises its complete model number.

Advise what the complete model number on it is.

Also advise what the exact part/product number(P/N) on it is.

Once your laptop is correctly identified and we can locate its support site, we can better help you.

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm getting ready to shut down for the night, so I'll check back here in the morning. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

OK Got it. Hopefully this is what you need
G42-364LA
pn 00331-20020-000000-aa792
tanx


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I think it up to Canon to provide a Win 10 compatible driver for scanning not HP. I have a Pixma printer also and I can't scan either. I downloaded and installed their latest driver set, but it didn't help.

I did send their support group an email. Have not heard nothing as of yet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> G42-364LA


Here is the support site for the *HP G42-364LA Notebook PC*

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bit.

If that's the Windows version yours came with, I'm surprised you were able to upgrade it to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.

Do you see a label with the number *XR127LA*, followed by a *#* and 3 more characters?

What's that complete number?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

No xr127la was all she wrote. Can you give me the support site URL?
tanx


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I recently istalled a canon pixma e 461 on *my laptop* and everything was working fine until I install Win 10.
> 
> xr127la was all she wrote.


I thought this was YOUR laptop.



> Can you give me the support site URL?


The link is underlined in the very first word of my last reply.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

flavallee said:


> I thought this was YOUR laptop.
> 
> The link is underlined in the very first word of my last reply.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


FLAVALLEE

The OP installed a Canon device on his 8.1 system. It worked, but after upgrading to WIN 10, it no longer works. Who do you think is responsible.

HP ?

WINDOWS 10 ?

Or CANON ?

Its canons device that no longer works with WIN 10.

PS: I've looked for WIN 10 printer drivers with little luck on the Canon site.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 has no software driver package for that Canon all-in-one printer.

I have the same problem with my HP all-in-one printers.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

Does OP mean nold person? I too have searched hi & lo for Win 10 driver and strongly suspect this is the problem, Our of curiousity i´m going yo go to HP to see if they have issued new drivers.
km


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OP stands for "Operator".

HP has a Windows 8.1 full-feature software driver package for my HP printers, but not yet for Windows 10. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

HP takes their time with their updates but usually they get it right. I´m seriously thinking of scrapping the canon and replace it iwth another HP. Canon offer nothing in the way of support.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like a good move to me. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kencol (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorta worked. Now the puter recognizes the scanner but will not scan which leaves me sth for Saturday and possibly Sunday. I still have nothing good to say about Canon


----------

